# Zebra Danio Fry???



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I was cleaning up some hornwort and found fry. I know it is not from my male betta, oto, or 2 male platys. I think I have one female and three make zebra danios so that is the only explanation I can come up with. The hornwort was covered in blue green algae. So I guess they really liked to hide in it. 

Since I am giving some of the hornwort away do I need to isolate the fry in a hang on breeder tank? Or can i use my daughter's 10 gallon which has one betta and 3 neon tetras?

Here is the female zebra danio. Sorry she never really stops moving









Several pics of the fry, including two that are sitting on the front glass. Had to use thumb to get camera to focus.

Small black dot in center









There are a few more in the pic but only one really stands out. There is another one to the right and slightly down









Front glass 1









Front glass 2









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow! Lucky. I've been trying to get my Longfin Blue Danios to breed, but it hasn't worked. I personally would take them out and put them in a breeders net (not a box) so they don't get eaten but still get w/c.

ETA: If you can, try to get your hands on small frozen or live foods like BBS, VE, or microworms.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I will see about getting them in a breeders net and some proper food. Thanks for the help

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No problem! I'm super jealous, LOL. With my guys/gals (2 guys, 3 gals) I've seen breeding aggression, but no fry so far.  Good luck with the babs!


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I always tried to keep M/F ratio when buying fish but it is hard. I was expecting fry sooner but the wait is worth it.

Having trouble catching the fry since they like to hide in the hornwort. Any tips on catching them?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I put in a trap last night I made from a water bottle and it was empty this morning. Had to take out almost all of the hornwort because I already started the RAOK. Hopefully I can catch some fry.

Last night I don't recall seeing any of the larger fry from a few nights ago. Just the microscopic ones that are too hard to catch. I hope I didn't expose them too much to the other fish and they got eaten.

Now that there is not much cover left I'm not sure what will survive. The female looks big again but not sure when to isolate her in the breeding net.

Before I did the first trim I had a bunch of blue green algae at the top of the tank. I think that was sustaining the fry and I wrecked it. 😔 During research for food I learned about infusoria. Which I think is what I accidently got rid of thinking it was bad. I would have left it had I known better.

I will post if I find any fry that survived.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I briefly spotted one of the larger darker fry tonight. 😀

I also caught the female and placed her in the breeder net along with the two berried shrimp.

If they don't get along overnight, I can pick up another breeder net on the way home

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I caught one fry last night and put him in with two berried shrimp. 

I have the female in the breeder net alone.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

The fry is doing good and growing. Female is eggy again but no real good cover to lay her eggs. 

About to plant some DHG after I remove snails. Hopefully that will be enough for her

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

